# Introducing.......Flying "A" Raceway



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Well……August marks the one year anniversary since I purchased my first HO slot car set (The AFX Super International). I only waited 46 years, so I guess it was about time, huh? 

I’m sure it’s no surprise to anyone here at HT that by October last, I was so hooked that I started picking up lumber and tools at the local home stores and proceeded with construction of a permanent, large scale build. There is still a lot of work that remains to be done, but a lot of time was spent testing umpteen different layouts before deciding on the final go-forward plan. The project’s name was also changed along the way (the original being Pike Creek Raceway). Anyway, I figured it has come along far enough that I can now start posting some pics. Besides, Rich has been asking for a while now and it’s probably about time that I keep my promise to post something :wave:

As some of you who have been around the hobby for a while may well recognize, the final plan turned out to be a modified Aurora Club layout. The custom mods include an increase to the radius of the turns in the triangle and carrousel from 12/15 inches to 15/18. While the build was underway, I also abandoned the idea of using the Tomy banked turns at the end of the front straight and ended up building a flat 180 degree turn. Every attempt I made to create a natural transition from the banked elevations to a flat entry and exit wound up downright…..fugly. :freak:

Anyway, it’s coming along. More to come…………


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

A few more pics.....enjoy :hat:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very sharp Rudy!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good deal Rudy...*

Thanks for posting. Looks like a great track and it's well built too. Be sure to keep us up to speed!!! I enjoyed the pics!!! nd


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

That is sweet. I bought my firts HO Set in over 20 years 1 year ago in August also, a giant raceway. A couple of months ago I bought an International Raceway and now have my own 4 lane Raceway (James Gaglione Raceway). What did you use for the borders? I love that look.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi GAGS.....the borders are model RR cork roadbed that I sprayed with flat black model paint before installation. The cork isn't quite the same height as Tomy track, but I used a trick that I learned from Swampergene. :wave:

I picked up some sheets of sticky-backed felt at the local arts and crafts store and cut them into strips the same width as the cork roadbed. After removing the paper that's on the sticky side of the felt, I attached it to the underside of the cork. The felt now brings the cork up to the same height as the plastic track. I then tacked the cork into place around the edges of the track using black Atlas HO track nails. 

Just one of the many things I learned by being an HT member.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice bud, congrats!


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice,that is a good tip. I like it. What about the white walls around the track? What did you use? I am using the AFX orange rails, I would like to upgrade to that look.


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

Now that I think about it, I am confused. It is the fence I am interested in.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool layout -- gonna need a good handling car for the twisties :thumbsup:

Are you planning on landscaping at all?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice indeed. It definitely captures the essence of a Clubman track. Looks like you got inspirational refreshment from Sammy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate all of the compliments and support. You guys are the best.

GAGS – In an attempt to keep costs down, I originally wanted to make use of the pile of Tomy guard rail I have too. But there were just too many headaches getting it to work. Instead, I am scratch building faux concrete barriers using Evergreen Scale Models Strip Styrene parts 363 (the walls) and 252 (square tube). I cut the square tubing into pieces the same width as the strips and glued one every 6 inches onto the 363 strips using Plastruct Weld. I then tacked a #18 ¾” brad into the borders to use as posts that the square tubes mount onto. The ads are clear Avery labels that I printed logos onto using my pc.

Doba – Got that right. One thing I really like about the layout is that each lane has a different feel to it. It’s been a lot of fun figuring out how to run each line. I don’t expect to do much in terms of natural landscaping, but I am working on some race facility buildups, like a pit road, garages, etc. Thinking of putting pit road on the short stretch where the hauler is sitting right now. 

AFXToo – My favorite brewer and patriot Sammy has definitely been an inspiration. But then again, so has everyone here. I’ve learned a lot by hanging around here with all you guys and seeing the pics of everyone else’s tracks really gave me something to shoot for. 

I’ll keep plugging away and post more as additions are made.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I gotta say you’ve done a nice job. I like the fast and challenging look. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice layout. Great eye AFXToo. Seems to be an underlying theme of construction and refreshment choices.
Jim


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

10-4, now I get it. I am off to the hobby store. I am totally digging the wall.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice track Rudy!*

Good job there Rudy!
The Clubman is the track that I want to build also....
And those retaining walls! They look great!
I need to put that on my list of ideas that I need to steal... I mean "borrow" from others here at HT....
I wonder how those walls would look one inch high?
(Silly me. They would look like AF/X walls!)

Scott


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great track Rudi! This threads been along time coming. Whens the next race

Rich


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great track Rudi! This threads been along time coming. Whens the next race
> 
> Rich


True, true......I purposely waited until I got enough done to make it worth looking at. Thank you for the compliment. 

Next race? Ummmm, when ya coming over? :hat:


----------

